# Posting of New Products in the Listing



## IDA_Guy (Mar 4, 2005)

Since the migration we've been unable to post our companies latest releases. I've been in contact with one of the moderators (Kevin) so far we haven't been able to fix the problem. We'd like to have the problem corrected before we get too many releases behind. If there is anything that I can provide to help don't hesitate to contact me.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 4, 2005)

That's on my list of things to do today.  Please understand that the software is still beta


----------



## Crothian (Mar 4, 2005)

Until it gets fixed if you'd like, I can add the products for you.


----------



## IDA_Guy (Mar 4, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> That's on my list of things to do today.  Please understand that the software is still beta




Peachy. I"m just pleased it wasn't just me.


----------



## IDA_Guy (Mar 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Until it gets fixed if you'd like, I can add the products for you.




Excellent. How do you want me to send the information?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 4, 2005)

IDA_Guy said:
			
		

> Excellent. How do you want me to send the information?




you can e-mail it to me at cgath@insight.rr.com


----------



## Rawhide (Mar 4, 2005)

IDA has new products? I thought after there were no more Stand-Ins for so long that you all had gone bankrupt, or suffered in the d20 glut shakedown.

Are there more Stand-Ins?!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 4, 2005)

Battle Armor whichj I just added does have 12 stand ins as a little bonus, but it mostly about armor for modern and future games.


----------



## IDA_Guy (Mar 5, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Battle Armor whichj I just added does have 12 stand ins as a little bonus, but it mostly about armor for modern and future games.




Beat me to it.

We're still producing and have released three products since November alone.

It was always our intention to release additional Stand-Ins. However, each piece does take a while to create much less color. There are no plans to release a new set of Stand-Ins in 2005, but as Crothian states you'll find a few armor related pieces in our latest release Battle Armor.


----------



## IDA_Guy (Mar 9, 2005)

*Can't edit products*

Was the product section update compelted? Whereas I can see the "edit product" button, I still can't sadly.  (informs me I don't have that privliage).

Thanks for any help


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 9, 2005)

I have yet to get this setup.  I'll try to get it done and tested Saturday. I've just started a new job and its taking up my free time.


----------



## IDA_Guy (Mar 9, 2005)

No worries. Just wasn't certain if it had been done yet or not.

Congrats on the new job btw!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 9, 2005)

if you want something edited post it here or e-mail me and I'll get to it.


----------

